# New Scape



## twg (11 Aug 2015)

Evening,

Just wanted your opinion on a large piece of redmoor that I recently purchased and how you feel I might be best to use it for a new scape. It's free standing so I could leave at it is pictured and work around it. It is fairly large for the size of tank but I like that it rises above the surface level. Any thoughts on planting, maybe rock choices etc would be great. Thanks!










[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 Aug 2015)

Very nice wood with a very special sculptural quality...looking forward to seeing what you're going to do with this...
Maybe some rocks to ground it...but not many - let the wood be the star...and maybe some emergent epiphytes and mosses on the bits above the water line.
If you're unsure take your time and let it evolve naturally...that's all part of the fun.


----------



## Fran (11 Aug 2015)

Hi, beautiful piece of redmoor. It will no doubt present a challenge to scape due to its size and the size of the tank IMO. Perhaps some ferns attached to the centre of the wood with low carpet to the front and taller grasses to the rear. Best of luck with it. Cheers.


----------



## zozo (12 Aug 2015)

Send it to me ill show you..


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Aug 2015)

Hi Really sexy piece of Redmoor  How About Hygrophila pinnatifida in the middle with some Anubias Petite and Bolbitus difformis lower down plus a touch of moss here and there  and HC Cube as a single ground cover plant/??


----------



## zozo (12 Aug 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Really sexy piece of Redmoor  How About Hygrophila pinnatifida in the middle with some Anubias Petite and Bolbitus difformis lower down plus a touch of moss here and there  and HC Cube as a single ground cover plant/??


Exactly what i thought very sexy and Anubias and Bolbitis.. Altough beware for the difformis, that's the slowest growing plant ever invented. If you ever get (the wrong) algae (like BBA or staghorn) it will get it about the first, it's a algae indicator plant. And if you have to trim them, it will take many months to grow back what you trim off. I can show you an example.

Few moths ago this was a nice Difformis, then i got staghorn on it and since they root (attach) relatively fast cant git it off again. I had to trim it all the way down to the rizome every leave was infested. It took it over 2 months to grow these 2 tiny shoots which i left on, only 3 milimeters and it gets a lot of light. So in low light it will grow even slower. Got over 20 plant spieces in my tank, i find this one the most difficult plant. have a few more in the tank totaly overgrown with moss, can't find 'm back. The Heudelottii would maybe be a better choice imho or the Hetroclita  it gets bigger, grows faster and therefor also can be kept small and dense with acurate trimming.




But with that piece of wood you can do beautiful things.. Just to give you an idea.. I combined Anubias petite with fissidens moss (Anubias also roots faster then it grows leaves) and draped a monte carlo in it hanging down like a vine. The moss provides hold for the monte carlo roots and it feeds easily from the water collum.




Even HC can be grown like that in the moss on the wood submersed as well emersed.  So i also would go for moss, moss and  moss in that setup.

Succes, i realy like to see more of this project.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Aug 2015)

zozo said:


> Exactly what i thought very sexy and Anubias and Bolbitis.. Altough beware for the difformis, that's the slowest growing plant ever invented. If you ever get (the wrong) algae (like BBA or staghorn) it will get it about the first, it's a algae indicator plant. And if you have to trim them, it will take many months to grow back what you trim off. I can show you an example.
> 
> Few moths ago this was a nice Difformis, then i got staghorn on it and since they root (attach) relatively fast cant git it off again. I had to trim it all the way down to the rizome every leave was infested. It took it over 2 months to grow these 2 tiny shoots which i left on, only 3 milimeters and it gets a lot of light. So in low light it will grow even slower. Got over 20 plant spieces in my tank, i find this one the most difficult plant. have a few more in the tank totaly overgrown with moss, can't find 'm back. The Heudelottii would maybe be a better choice imho or the Hetroclita  it gets bigger, grows faster and therefor also can be kept small and dense with acurate trimming.
> 
> ...




Hi Zozo,Sorry to hear about your  Bolbitis   You did not need to trim it right back Liquid C02 kills staghorn algae   Turn off your filter Seachem Excel Or another LC source Add to a syringe and squirt over the affected area. It may take a couple of applications But then the staghorn go's a sort of pink colour and dies then drops off the plant or rock


----------



## zozo (12 Aug 2015)

I did with h2o2 got the algae off but still came out to dirty and damaged for me.. It wasnt the nicest plant from the start, thats also ordering surprises from internet, can't pick 'm yourself. And did cut the whole plant in to little pieces to devide it over several places in the tank, didn't know they are that slow growing.  Along the way i'm learning. It will come back, i'm not realy missing it, plants enough.


----------



## zozo (13 Aug 2015)

This is HC  on wood in moss.

Emersed


 

And the same batch rooting and growing submersed


 



 

Funny thing is  HC did this on it's own with floating pieces i just left floating around. It want's to be there.. As well as the ricia settled and rooted to the wood without my input and HC is using it greatfully. They go and grow well together. That's so wonderfull with emersed wood, little bit of nature taking it's own cause.


----------



## twg (17 Aug 2015)

Appreciate all the replies! Some fantastic ideas there 

I'll keep you posted with plans...just trying to get the wood to sink! Could be here for a while 

Thanks again,

Thomas


----------

